# Teaching Islam in school



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I am really tired of all of the left-wing, mamby-pamby "we need to be understanding...." blah blah blah. The veteran in this story is correct - why is it prohibited to discuss the 10 Commandments in school, yet this is okay? It makes me think of all of the attacks against Christianity, anything from movies portraying Jesus or Christians in a bad light, or some jag-bag sticking a crucifix upside down in a jar of urine and it's called "art" and put in a museum. Yet you cannot even draw a picture of Mohammad? Hollywood will never do anything controversial against Islam.

Former Marine banned from daughter?s school after dispute over Islam lesson | Fox News

hansonb4


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Ain't that some crap!? Now don't you dare bring a Bible to school or mention Jesus!


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

The three-page assignment asked questions including, "How did Muslim conquerors treat those they conquered?"

A homework assignment obtained by MyFoxDC.com showed the correct answer was, "With tolerance, kindness and respect."

More like "with hatred, rape, and murder"


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

No religion of any kind should be taught in a public school until college age, and then just in the form of college-level comparative religion classes.

The only people who EVER think it's a good idea to "put God back in our schools" are the ones who want to put THEIR PARTICULAR view of God in the schools.

God is for your home, for your church, for your family, for your heart... religious teaching is NOT for some state employee to be saying God only knows what to your kids...

The other side of the coin is simple. If you include one, you must include all to be fair. I think that's a really, really bad idea.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow, this is unbelievable. I never agreed with public school mentioning any type of religion. I'd be ok with Christianity but then it opens it up to crap like this. If you do no religion it makes it fair and protects the kids. 

I am so glad I moved my kids to a christian school this year. My kids are memorizing bible verses and learning about God every day. Yesterday my 3 year old colored a picture of Daniel and the Lion's den and could tell me about it. It was great!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Honestly, I'm not happy with any kind of religion at a public school, our schools are very secular, no religions are mentioned unless it's specific major holidays, that's when parents are allowed to bring culture-specific treats with principal's permission. In high school, there is a very general World Religions class which covers 5 major faiths.

We are Eastern Orthodox Christians and religion should be taught by the parents unless you choose to register your kids to a faith-based school.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Government Propaganda Schools are receiving hundreds of billions of dollars per year from the tax dollars that the Federal Government confiscates from us every year. (US) The "machine" is so big and powerful it will be next to impossible to stop.

Grassroots rebellion needs to happen to stop this and plenty of other crap...but it probably won't. Most people don't want to get involved or are too busy being PC, or too busy not raising their children anyway, or a million other things. 

We will tear ourselves down from the inside. The train is a comin'....


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I read this article this am, but perhaps my dream was a forshadowing. 

Last night I dreamed about putting an incredibly tall flag pole in my backyard, with a good sized American flag flying high. The wind kicked up and I watched as the wind blew the flag pole over, causing the cement base in the middle of my backyard to pull up and rip the yard like a giant tree's roots would, the flag pole buckled and on one part of the flag pole took down my fence and ruined part of my neighbor's deck, while the top part of the flag pole falling the opposite direction and landing on my neighbor's car, basically ruining it. 

Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

ONE NATION UNDER GOD! 

Our founding fathers were not atheist.
Our founding fathers were not islam
Our founding fathers were not agnostic 

Don't like it move to another country!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> ONE NATION UNDER GOD!
> 
> Our founding fathers were not atheist.
> Our founding fathers were not islam
> ...


"I am for freedom of religion, and against all maneuvers to bring about a legal ascendency of one sect over another." Thomas Jefferson.

Some of our founding fathers were atheist.
Some of our founding fathers were agnostics.
Some of our founding fathers were deists.

Some of our founding fathers, like Jefferson, declined to discuss what God if any they believed in. Others did.

"I do not believe in the creed professed by the Jewish church, by the Roman church, by the Greek church, by the Turkish church, by the Protestant church, nor by any church that I know of...Each of those churches accuse the other of unbelief; and for my own part, I disbelieve them all." Thomas Paine.

"This would be the best of all possible worlds, if there were no religion in it!" John Adams, second president of the United States and one of the most influential founding fathers. It was during Adam's administration (Again, Adams was THE leading founding father at his time) the US senate adopted the Treaty of Peace and Friendship which states unequivically "the government of the United States of America is not in any sense founded on the Christian Religion."

Thomas Jefferson, author of the Declaration of Independence, wrote: "No man shall be compelled to frequent or support any religious worship, place, or ministry whatsoever, nor shall be enforced, restrained, molested, or burdened in his body or goods, nor shall otherwise suffer, on account of his religious opinions or belief; but that all men shall be free to profess, and by argument to maintain, their opinions in matters of religion, and that the same shall in no wise diminish, enlarge, or affect their civil capacities."

Specifically to your point, Jefferson also wrote: "Because religious belief, or non-belief, is such an important part of every person's life, freedom of religion affects every individual. Religious institutions that use government power in support of themselves and force their views on persons of other faiths, or of no faith, undermine all our civil rights. Moreover, state support of an established religion tends to make the clergy unresponsive to their own people, and leads to corruption within religion itself. Erecting the "wall of separation between church and state," therefore, is absolutely essential in a free society. We have solved, by fair experiment, the great and interesting question whether freedom of religion is compatible with order in government and obedience to the laws. And we have experienced the quiet as well as the comfort which results from leaving every one to profess freely and openly those principles of religion which are the inductions of his own reason and the serious convictions of his own inquiries."

Other Jefferson quotes... NO PERSON is more a "founding father" than Jefferson.

"Christianity neither is, nor ever was, a part of the common law."

"The clergy, by getting themselves established by law and ingrafted into the machine of government, have been a very formidable engine against the civil and religious rights of man."

"Turning, then, from this loathsome combination of church and state, and weeping over the follies of our fellow men, who yield themselves the willing dupes and drudges of these mountebanks, I consider reformation and redress as desperate, and abandon them to the Quixotism of more enthusiastic minds."

Understanding the separation of church and state as the founding fathers saw it is a huge and interesting topic (and one that I have studied extensively).

Most people in the general public have absolutely no idea what they founding fathers believed, or why, because they don't understand this historical concepts that brought about the inclusion of the separation of church and state in the constitution in the first place.

A one word summation? The founding fathers had seen the catastrophic damage that a state supporting a specific religion had done to the western world up until then, and they wanted no part of the continuation of a state-supported-endorsed religion, instead choosing to insure the right of each person to NOT have to bow down to ANY God if the so chose, or to bow down to whichever God they chose.

In a sense, the Constitution was written in answer to problems most people today have forgotten about, because by removing church-in-government those problems were solved and we don't see them today.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Salt-n-Pepper, excellent post, thank you.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Salt-n-Pepper, excellent post, thank you.


You are most welcome, although my post doesn't even really scratch on the real subject of radical idea of separating church and state that the founding fathers adopted... such an "extreme" concept was compelled by the countless years of the crushing tyranny of state-supported religion. They felt the only way to stop the cycle was to say "No more government/religious partnerships" even if those partnerships/relationships were with churches/faiths that the founding fathers personally believed in.

The whole idea that "Our founding fathers were Christian, so we were founded as a Christian nation" is utter nonsense, because the founding fathers recognized that to protect the US from becoming another country where religious institutions at least shared power over the people, there could be NO state sponsorship of religion.

The US was founded as a Democracy, and part of the democratic process was the idea that the government (to steal a slightly later phrase) was "of, by and for the people", where the people elected the government. The only way that this can happen was if there was no church-state partnership, because the people could not vote a church, their leaders and their policies in and out of office.

The whole "concept" of a "christian nation" as WE know it is a modern construct, brought about by the efforts to unify the various Christian sects to fight the battle against abortion. It came about, basically, after Roe v. Wade. Yes, the generic term "Christian" existed, but in 1955, if you asked a person what their religion was they would NOT have said "I am a Christian." They would have said "I am a baptist", or "I am Catholic", or "I am a Methodist". The idea of "Christian-ness" as a community is a modern concept.

Today, we have a near-uniting of most "Christian" sects, but that all happened within my lifetime. President Kennedy was the first person to be able to survive "being Catholic" and get elected.

Big subject, I could go on for days.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> "I am for freedom of religion, and against all maneuvers to bring about a legal ascendency of one sect over another." Thomas Jefferson.
> 
> Some of our founding fathers were atheist.
> Some of our founding fathers were agnostics.
> ...


Ok so you get me on a technical. I knew....... but was testing your history knowledge. Its too bad most people today have lost or never found a relationship with God. This problem is really at the root of this once great nations problems in present times. Muslims have more say and rights in this country now than Christians.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Ok so you get me on a technical. I knew....... but was testing your history knowledge. Its too bad most people today have lost or never found a relationship with God. This problem is really at the root of this once great nations problems in present times. Muslims have more say and rights in this country now than Christians.


Again, that's why we should be working hard to favor NO religion. There's no reason that you (as a person of faith) should feel that your faith has fewer or any less rights than anybody else. Having said that, there's no reason that a person of a different faith should feel that their faith has less of a right to exist in America than yours.

If we treat all faiths equally, then everybody has freedom. Isn't freedom what America is all about?

Favoring one faith over another DESTROYS freedom. The founding fathers knew that, and that's why they wrote the Constitution the way they did.

You, nor anybody else, should EVER have to feel that your government is favoring somebody else's religion over your own.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Again, that's why we should be working hard to favor NO religion. There's no reason that you (as a person of faith) should feel that your faith has fewer or any less rights than anybody else. Having said that, there's no reason that a person of a different faith should feel that their faith has less of a right to exist in America than yours.
> 
> If we treat all faiths equally, then everybody has freedom. Isn't freedom what America is all about?
> 
> ...


I wont argue your point. It is valid. But is not true our country taken to far the diversity and tolerance trend when it comes to kissing Muslims ass? Look at Britain!


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Why on earth would anyone want the GOVERNMENT teaching their kids about ANY religion. Those guys could screw up free sex, no kidding. 

I could see this assignment if they had to do it for each of the major faiths because that would help to understand how history was shaped. We got where we are now in part due to our collective religious beliefs, ignoring that would be revisionist history. But if the class is only pushing one faith then I'd have an issue with it (unless it was an elective the daughter signed up for.)

My daughter took a class on Islam in college, just to expand her horizons. It didn't kill her, and she didn't convert neither.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

To me that is why we must oppose them. Where our founding principles include Freedom of Religion (which conversely also includes freedom to have none). The Islamic religion and the Islamist political goals are to force upon you theirs and convert you or dominate you and subjugate you to their views.

Islam should not be tolerated in our Nation because it's tenants are in direct opposition to our Nations principles. Anyone who practices a religion that mandates the conversion by forces of others is not, by the definition of what America is, an American. I don't care what anyone says or what document they hold. They all are merely either waiting for us to fall, hoping we will fall, or helping in the effort to make us fall. To me....none are worthy to be here.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> I am really tired of all of the left-wing, mamby-pamby "we need to be understanding...." blah blah blah. The veteran in this story is correct - why is it prohibited to discuss the 10 Commandments in school, yet this is okay? It makes me think of all of the attacks against Christianity, anything from movies portraying Jesus or Christians in a bad light, or some jag-bag sticking a crucifix upside down in a jar of urine and it's called "art" and put in a museum. Yet you cannot even draw a picture of Mohammad? Hollywood will never do anything controversial against Islam.
> 
> Former Marine banned from daughter?s school after dispute over Islam lesson | Fox News
> 
> hansonb4


I'll refrain from further comment on this for fear my language would get me kicked from the forum. All I'll say is damn muslims!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Islam is NOT a religion. There is a religious component to it. But it is whole political, governmental, and societal system as well. It is wholly incompatible with anything American.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NoobMom said:


> Wow, this is unbelievable. I never agreed with public school mentioning any type of religion. I'd be ok with Christianity but then it opens it up to crap like this. If you do no religion it makes it fair and protects the kids.
> 
> I am so glad I moved my kids to a christian school this year. My kids are memorizing bible verses and learning about God every day. Yesterday my 3 year old colored a picture of Daniel and the Lion's den and could tell me about it. It was great!


God bless you and family.

Just be careful as we had a "christian" cult move to town when I was young. Pastor was a serial rapist, and it was a cult.

Also had good friends raped by Catholic Priests, may they rot in Hell. They made your hair rise if they came close. MANY other Priests were the most honest and trustworthy Men I've known.

As far as Islam, it's record past and present speaks for it self.

But just remember, there is good and bad in all races, colors and creeds.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Ok so you get me on a technical. I knew....... but was testing your history knowledge. Its too bad most people today have lost or never found a relationship with God. This problem is really at the root of this once great nations problems in present times. Muslims have more say and rights in this country now than Christians.


Not quite. As a matter of fact, this nation's foundation was Christianity. I am not going to go tit for tat on this as I am simply not in the mood, but since John Adams was brought up...



> The highest glory of the American Revolution was this: it connected, in one indissoluble bond, the principles of civil government with the principles of Christianity.


 - John Adams



> As the safety and prosperity of nations ultimately and essentially depend on the protection and the blessing of Almighty God, and the national acknowledgment of this truth is not only an indispensable duty which the people owe to Him.


- John Adams

The main point of the notion of Christianity in this nation can be found in this quote:



> I verily believe Christianity necessary to the support of civil society. One of the beautiful boasts of our municipal jurisprudence is that Christianity is a part of the Common Law &#8230; There never has been a period in which the Common Law did not recognize Christianity as lying its foundations.


- Supreme Court Justice Joseph Story, Harvard Speech, 1829

Justice Story was making it clear that our judicial system is rooted in Common Law, and that law is intertwined with Christian ethics, morals and principles.

But, this isn't a Christian nation! Really?



> "Our laws and our institutions must necessarily be based upon and embody the teachings of the Redeemer of mankind. It is impossible that it should be otherwise; and in this sense and to this extent our civilization and our institutions are emphatically Christian&#8230;This is a Christian nation"


- United States Supreme Court Decision in Church of the Holy Trinity v. United States, 1892

But, it is against the law for Bibles to be brought into the schools! Christianity has no place in the school systems!



> "The Congress of the United States recommends and approves the Holy Bible for use in all schools."


- United States Congress 1782

The establishment clause was to insure that the federal government did not prefer one sect (denomination, in today's terms) over another. It was not in any way meant that Christianity was to be kept out of the schools or the government.

I prefer not to go by my opinion, nor do I prefer to go by the opinions or decisions of those in or outside of the system who have been doing their dead-level best to destroy what was created.

No, Hawgrider, he did not get you on a technical. We can go back and forth on quotes all day long, but a thorough study of the origins of our way of government clarifies all of this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you find it interesting that the foundation of our nation (Christianity) is being suppressed while an opposite and countering system wrapped in a thin veil of religion is now protected?

I certainly do. Do I think the Establishment wants this nation to fall under the Caliphate? No, but I do think it is using the countering system to create friction and eventually conflict. This way, the rest of the rights endowed us by God may be stripped. 

I don't think I am paranoid. I believe there is more than enough evidence of malicious intent and not mere stupidity.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> You are most welcome, although my post doesn't even really scratch on the real subject of radical idea of separating church and state that the founding fathers adopted... such an "extreme" concept was compelled by the countless years of the crushing tyranny of state-supported religion. They felt the only way to stop the cycle was to say "No more government/religious partnerships" even if those partnerships/relationships were with churches/faiths that the founding fathers personally believed in.
> 
> The whole idea that "Our founding fathers were Christian, so we were founded as a Christian nation" is utter nonsense, because the founding fathers recognized that to protect the US from becoming another country where religious institutions at least shared power over the people, there could be NO state sponsorship of religion.
> 
> ...


This nation is a Republic, not Democracy. Some forget that important point


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As I like to say, 
God Save This Great Republic! 

I'd be happy if the socio-political ideology of islam left our shores entirely. Followers of this ideology want to kill you or convert you. Those that want to convert you are unwilling to speak out against those who want to kill you. They also fund those who want to kill you, making them complicit. islam is a made up ideology that masks itself as religion. They condone abuse of women and children amongst other things that I'll not go into.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Not quite. As a matter of fact, this nation's foundation was Christianity. I am not going to go tit for tat on this as I am simply not in the mood, but since John Adams was brought up...
> 
> - John Adams
> 
> ...


He shoots he scores! Excellent homework!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> He shoots he scores! Excellent homework!


Thanks. The homework had been ongoing for over twenty years. No longer, as I think we are way past the point of ever returning to the vision of the founders.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is ok to Teach Islam in school just do not mention The Christian God of Jesus. Welcome to public education.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Thanks. The homework had been ongoing for over twenty years. No longer, as I think we are way past the point of ever returning to the vision of the founders.


You are correct. The scales tipped rapidly. Seems to be consistent with the "word"


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> It is ok to Teach Islam in school just do not mention The Christian God of Jesus. Welcome to public education.


Bomb making, murder, rape, slavery, torture, beheading, general ways to kill/murder, should all be great for grade school then.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> To me that is why we must oppose them. Where our founding principles include Freedom of Religion (which conversely also includes freedom to have none). The Islamic religion and the Islamist political goals are to force upon you theirs and convert you or dominate you and subjugate you to their views.
> 
> Islam should not be tolerated in our Nation because it's tenants are in direct opposition to our Nations principles. Anyone who practices a religion that mandates the conversion by forces of others is not, by the definition of what America is, an American. I don't care what anyone says or what document they hold. They all are merely either waiting for us to fall, hoping we will fall, or helping in the effort to make us fall. To me....none are worthy to be here.


You do realize that islam, judiasm and christianity all worship the same God. Tis true. They all have their origins in the God of Abraham. In fact Muslims will not dis' Jesus because he is regarded as a prophet of the Lord.

God and religion are fine things. Its the man made institutions that are flawed.

But banning a religion would be wholly contrary to the very founding principles of America. To even suggest it is essentially sacriledge, and straight out of the AlQuaida playbook. This isnt the Taliban, this is the United States of America, the most powerful nation in the history of the world. Banning religion is what those lesser nations do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> You do realize that islam, judiasm and christianity all worship the same God. Tis true. They all have their origins in the God of Abraham. In fact Muslims will not dis' Jesus because he is regarded as a prophet of the Lord.
> 
> God and religion are fine things. Its the man made institutions that are flawed.
> 
> But banning a religion would be wholly contrary to the very founding principles of America. To even suggest it is essentially sacriledge, and straight out of the AlQuaida playbook. This isnt the Taliban, this is the United States of America, the most powerful nation in the history of the world. Banning religion is what those lesser nations do.


Far from true. Islam is not based on the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob. Allah, the Arab moon god, was Muhammad's favorite of the many gods of Arabia, then.

In the concoction of his religious system, Muhammad incorporated the fathers of Judaism to make them "Muslim" and to tempt the Jews to convert to his creation. If you read Muhammad's creation, you will also see that Jesus was also incorporated so that the divinity of Jesus would be stripped and He would then be made a minor prophet.

That the three religions worship the same deity is a myth easily debunked with a little knowledge and observation, as well as the understanding that the Creator of all things is not schizophrenic. He would have to be if He were the true God of both Islam, and Judaism and Christianity.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Abrahamic religions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Global Connections . Religion | PBS

Do Christians, Muslims and Jews worship the same God? ? CNN Belief Blog - CNN.com Blogs

Aren't Christianity, Judaism and Islam basically the same? How much archaeological evidence is there of similar teachings in the past? | A conversation on TED.com

Judaism, Christianity & Islam | Blow The Trumpet International

They seem to disagree.

Besides, logically, if you believe in an all powerful, all knowing, God then by definition there can be only one. Essentially, regardless of what language you pray in, the phone rings in the same office. God is God, regardless of our interpretation. He defines us, not the other way around.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

And our goverment should be agnostic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Abrahamic religions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Global Connections . Religion | PBS
> 
> ...


They clearly disagree, but are wrong.

Yes, God defines Himself and He made clear who He is. Again, what you are suggesting is to say He is schizophrenic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> And our goverment should be agnostic.


Then, so should be your rights and liberty.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That notion helps make a point, though.

Our rights and our notions of a judicial system is rooted in Common Law, and as justice Story said, it is rooted in Christianity.

What would be our notion of rights, liberty and justice were this nation been rooted in sharia law?


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Why does it make him scitzophrenic? Actually it'd be humans that are the scitzos. God knows who he is. You never heard of Yawei having to go out and find God 

Really it doesn;t matter a lick if the three religions root from the same guy. What you see nowadays at any church, mosque, or cynagog (sp??) is far removed from the original religion. Remember, Jesus was not a big business guy. He was the maverick who wanted people to abandon their wealth. That was why the orthodox church had him killed--he was crimping their business. I digress, sorry. Anyhow, the point I was trying to make is that the Catholic church is huuuuuge, and essentially exactly the kind of monolithic giant that Jesus opposed. In fact when you consider the moneymaking institutions that churches have become, I think Jesus would have trashed the place, just like he did when he found a bazaar in the temple. They are businesses, and saving your soul isn't even their highest priority.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Islam isn't any worse than any other religion. It's what you do with it. Religion was meant to unify, not divide.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I hope those in Maryland or any USA school does not drop the ball in this fight. It's bullshit to have this in the curriculum!!
To "sugar coat" the way of the Muslim faith is not doing our kids any favors.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

What does God need with a starship?
Doc McCoy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Daddy O said:


> Islam isn't any worse than any other religion. It's what you do with it. Religion was meant to unify, not divide.


Since islam is not a religion it is a moot point. Pedophilia, abuse of women, kill or convert doctrine, rampant homosexualism. Those things do not scream "religion" to me. 
Once again, islam is a socio-political ideology of world domination. The goal of those who ascribe to that ideology is to convert or kill infidels or non believers. To believe islam to be a religion indicates mental illness, ignorance or is complicit.


----------



## Medknight (Nov 1, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> The three-page assignment asked questions including, "How did Muslim conquerors treat those they conquered?"
> 
> A homework assignment obtained by MyFoxDC.com showed the correct answer was, "With tolerance, kindness and respect."
> 
> More like "with hatred, rape, and murder"


The humane and kind treatment given by Islam to the non-Muslims who are conquered by Islamic forces is an interesting subject which needs elaboration. 
If such non-Muslims embrace Islam they are given cent per cent equal status with Muslims as Islam does not punish the individuals for their past sins prior to their conversion nor does it discriminate between man and man on the basis of colour, race, blood, language, nationality, place of birth or possession of wealth. Thus the newly-converted Muslims enter into the universal fraternity of Islam and become brothers of old Muslims with the same rights and obligations which the old Muslims have. 
In case the defeated non-Muslims do not embrace Islam and prefer to retain their old religion, they are given the status of Zimmis (the protected or the covenanted People) and become the respectable subjects of the Islamic state. After payment of a tax of petty amount known as Jizyah (or protection-tax) they become almost equal citizens with the Muslims and enjoy the same socio-economic and legal rights which the Muslim citizens have.
TREATMENT WITH THE CONQUERED PEOPLE
RIGHTS OF CITIZENS IN AN ISLAMIC STATE


----------



## Medknight (Nov 1, 2014)

Denton said:


> Far from true. Islam is not based on the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob. Allah, the Arab moon god, was Muhammad's favorite of the many gods of Arabia, then.


Is this a joke?!

It seems that ignorance is widespread on the internet.

This may help:
[HR][/HR]














 *[Qu'ran 1:1 **- English translation]* _"In the Name of God, the Compassionate, the Merciful."_
*[Qur'ân 1:1 - Arabic transliteration]*

_"Bismi-*Allah*i ar-Rahmani, ar-Raheem"_
*[Qur'ân 1:1 - Arabic]*








 
[HR][/HR]








*[Genesis 1:1 - English Bible - King James Version]* _"In the beginning God created the Heaven and the Earth . . . "_
*[Genesis 1:1 - Arabic transliteration]*
_"Fee al-badi' khalaqa *Allah*u as-Samaawaat wa al-Ard . . . "_
*[Genesis 1:1 - Arabic Bible]*













Also, God can't be moon god :shock:

Quran proves - "Allah" is NOT a 'moon god':

*"And from among His Signs are the night and the day, and the sun and the moon. Do not bow down (prostrate) to the sun nor to the moon, but only bow down (prostrate) to "Allah" Who created them, if you (really) worship Him."*

*[Noble Quran 41:37]*

 God Allah - Allah - NOT a Moon God


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Medknight said:


> The humane and kind treatment given by Islam to the non-Muslims who are conquered by Islamic forces is an interesting subject which needs elaboration.
> If such non-Muslims embrace Islam they are given cent per cent equal status with Muslims as Islam does not punish the individuals for their past sins prior to their conversion nor does it discriminate between man and man on the basis of colour, race, blood, language, nationality, place of birth or possession of wealth. Thus the newly-converted Muslims enter into the universal fraternity of Islam and become brothers of old Muslims with the same rights and obligations which the old Muslims have.
> In case the defeated non-Muslims do not embrace Islam and prefer to retain their old religion, they are given the status of Zimmis (the protected or the covenanted People) and become the respectable subjects of the Islamic state. After payment of a tax of petty amount known as Jizyah (or protection-tax) they become almost equal citizens with the Muslims and enjoy the same socio-economic and legal rights which the Muslim citizens have.
> TREATMENT WITH THE CONQUERED PEOPLE
> RIGHTS OF CITIZENS IN AN ISLAMIC STATE


Wait after paying Jizyah they are equal..hmmm
So the Yazdi & Christian males and children were not killed..And the women were not sold in slave market?
So the christian girls in Nigeria from age 7-14 were not kidnapped, raped, tortured sold in slave market or converted to Islam or married off to Sadists?
So the Hindus and Buddhists are not slaughtered, raped in Bangladesh, Pakistan?
So the beautiful statue of Bamiyan Buddha in Afghanistan was not destroyed?
So the killing of Buddhist people in southern Thailand is not due to Muslims?
So the genocide of Armenian Christians never happened?
so apostasy in islam is permitted?
.
.
.
The list goes on and on..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Zed said:


> Wait after paying Jizyah they are equal..hmmm
> So the Yazdi & Christian males and children were not killed..And the women were not sold in slave market?
> So the christian girls in Nigeria from age 7-14 were not kidnapped, raped, tortured sold in slave market or converted to Islam or married off to Sadists?
> So the Hindus and Buddhists are not slaughtered, raped in Bangladesh, Pakistan?
> ...


Yep. My friend Zed absolutely destroyed every "intellectual" argument in favor of Islam with common sense in less than 100 words.

To summarize: "By their fruit you shall recognize them" - Matt 7:20.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

How many have actually read the Quran? There is no way even in hell Islam could honestly be argued to have come from the same God as Judaism and Christianity, or be called a peacful religion. It is a blood thirsty organisation bent on world domination.

Our nation was founded on Christian principals because that's what most of the colonists observed. Unfortunately I must agree what some have said; The U.S. is no longer a Christian Nation, because we have kicked God out of our schools and government and are trying to eliminate Him from every segment of public life as well.

Congress even appropiated money to teach Christianity to Native Americans, what a long way we have come. Paganism and humanism is running rampant. 
Our nation was blessed and allowed to be established in it's original form to spread the gospel and be a friend to the Jews. We forsook that mission and are now suffering the consequences. Unless there is a huge spiritual awakening across our nation (which I do not expect to happen) it's gonig to get a lot worse.



> He which testifieth these things saith, Surely I come quickly. Amen. Even so, come, Lord Jesus.


----------

